# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  قواعد أساسية تمنح الحيوية والجمال بإضافة الأزهار على طاولة الطعام

## دموع الغصون

*
يعتبر موضوع تنسيق الزهور وتنظيمها على طاولات الطعام من الأمور الجمالية التي تضفي الحياة والجمال على الطاولة، وتمنح لمسات جمالية تضفي جمالاً ورونقاً على المكان؛ ولكن ينبغي اختيار شكل الزهور وتنسيقها بالشكل الذي يتناسب مع مائدة طعامك؛ من خلال تنسيق الزهور على طاولة الطعام ستجدين مزيداً من الجمال على مائدة الطعام مما يمنح الجميع شعور بالارتياح خلال وقت الطعام على المائدة، ومن طرق تنسيق الزهور:

• تنسيق الزهور الدائري: تنسيق الزهور بشكل دائري يعد أبسط الأمور، لأنه الزهور تحتوي على نقطة مركزية ولكن ما يجب مراعاته هو أن يكون الحوض الذي سيتم فيه وضع الزهور دائري والزهور والورود جميعها بحجم واحد.

• تنسيق الزهور المثلث: التنسيق المثلث يعد من أكثر الأشكال انتشاراً ويعتمد على الزوايا الثلاثة للمثلث؛ حيث يسهل تحديد النقطة المركزية له ولكن لابد أن يتم ترك مسافة كبيرة بين الأزهار، فكلما تم الابتعاد عن النقطة المركزية يأخذ التنسيق أبعاد أفضل وأجمل مثال مثلث قائم الزاوية أو متطابق وهكذا.

• تنسيق الزهور الأفقي: يتم في التنسيق الأفقي تحديد أطول فرعين في الزهور المتواجدة؛ حتى يحدد فرع منهم الجهة اليمنى والأخر الجهة اليسرى ومن ثم حددي النقطة المركزية وحاولي أن تكون النقطة المركزية مرتفعة قليلاً حتى تندرج بقية الزهور من تحتها.

• تنسيق الزهور الحر: التنسيق الحر لا يخضع لقواعد معينة أو حدود معينة لكنه من أصعب الأنواع لأن الحصول على نتائج مرغوبة وجيدة يحتاج لمهارة كبيرة وخيال واسع وحس فني قوي ويعتمد بشكل كبير على الابتكار وإدخال عناصر غريبة للتنسيق.

• تنسيق الزهور الهلالي: التنسيق الهلالي للزهور يأخذ أشكال متعددة؛ منها ما هو يشبه الهلال أو القوس أو ربع الدائرة، ويتميز التنسيق الهلالي للزهور بجاذبيته التي تضفي جمالاً على مائدة الطعام.

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الازهار تضفي جو جميل كما تبعث الراحة عند الاجتماع على المائدة
مشكورة

----------


## (dodo)

• تنسيق الزهور الدائري: تنسيق الزهور بشكل دائري يعد أبسط الأمور، لأنه الزهور تحتوي على نقطة مركزية ولكن ما يجب مراعاته هو أن يكون الحوض الذي سيتم فيه وضع الزهور دائري والزهور والورود جميعها بحجم واحد


هاد احلى شكل بنظري  
يسلمو دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورات صبايا على المرور 

*

----------

